# abecedario hebreo traducido al español



## Quebar

En caso de ser posible. Me gustaría que alguien tuviera la amabilidad de hacerme la traducción del alfabeto hebreo al español.

Gracias.


----------



## amikama

Quebar said:
			
		

> en caso de ser posible. me gustaria que alguien tubiera la amabilidad de hacerme la traduccion del alfabeto hebreo al español.


A ver si puedo hacértelo... (no soy nativo de español)

א (_alef_) - cualquier vocal (A, E, I, O, U)
ב (_beit_) - B o V (בּ = B, ב sin punto = V)
ג (_guimel_) - G (como en "gato", NUNCA como en "gente")
ד (_dalet_) - D
ה (_he_) - H (se pronuncia esta letra, como en inglés)
ו (_vav_) - V, O ó U (ו sin punto = V, וֹ = O, וּ = U)
ז (_zain_) - Z (como en inglés)
ח (_jeit_) - J
ט (_teit_) - T
י (_yod_ o _yud_) - I o Y (como en inglés)
כ (_kaf_) - K o J (כּ = K, כ sin punto = J) (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ך)
ל (_lamed_) - L
מ (_mem_) - M (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ם)
נ (_nun_) - N (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ן)
ס (_samej_) - S
ע (_'ain_) - es un consonante gutural, no hay algo parecido en las lenguas europeas
פ (_pe_) - P o F (פּ = P, פ sin punto = F) (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ף)
צ (_tsedi_) - TS (si es la última letra de la palabra, se escribe ץ)
ק (_kuf_) - K
ר (_reish_) - R
ש (_shin_ o _sin_) - SH o S (שׁ = SH, שׂ = S)
ת (_tav_) - T

Espero que sea claro


----------



## Quebar

Gracias, amikama. ¿Se escribe de izquierda a derecha o viceversa? Eso es otro dato que quiero saber.


----------



## amikama

Quebar said:
			
		

> gracias amikama,se escribe de izquierda a derechao viceversa, eso esotr dato que quiero saber.


Hebreo se escribe *de derecha a izquierda* (nunca al revés).


----------



## johaaa

Hola: *qu*isiera saber si podrías decirme _cómo son las letras V L y N _en hebreo. Es para un tatuaje.


----------



## arielipi

אמיקמא! שכחת את צ'ופצ'יק ז'רגון וג'ודו.


----------



## GeriReshef

V = ב (tambien ו)
L = ל
N = נ (en el fin de la palabra - ן)

Como Amikama mencionó - Hebreo se escribe de derecha a izquierda, menos cuando se trata de numeros y fechas.
En general - no tenemos vocales en Hebreo.


----------



## amikama

arielipi said:


> אמיקמא! שכחת את צ'ופצ'יק ז'רגון וג'ודו.


ואל תשכח גם את אליזבת' ומע'ר וח'ליל ועוד כמה... (והיה כבר מי שהציע לכתוב ו'יליאם. בחיי.)

Lo que arielipi quiso decir es que algunas letras representan sonidos extraños cuando llevan un signo ortográfico llamado _guéresh_ (apostrofo hebreo). 
Las más comunes son:
ג' - como la j en inglés. John = ג'ון
ז' - como la j en francés o la s en la palabra inglesa _pleasure_. Jargon = ז'רגון
צ'  - como la ch en español. Charlie Chaplin = צ'רלי צ'פלין
ת' - como la th en la palabra inglesa _thanks_, o como la z en norte de España. Elizabeth = אליזבת' (aunque se escribe más sin el guéresh: אליזבת).


----------



## airelibre

También vale notar que ע se pronuncia como א (no gutural) en hebreo moderno, o por lo menos, la mayoría de los israelíes lo pronuncia así.


----------



## amikama

*Hilo cerrado.*
Si tiene una consulta acerca el abecedario hebreo, por favor abra un nuevo hilo.


----------

